# 42LG70 LCD TV Issues



## Tayrsdad

Just today I turned my TV on and all I am getting is the backlight screen. No display, No Channel, No Menu, nothing. I contacted LG and they directed me to an local repair shop. Anyone ever have a similar problem like this or ever heard of it happening before? :4-dontkno


----------



## yustr

Does it do that regardless of input source? Does the menu function work? Does it seems to respond to the remote even though the screen doesn't change? 

Try unplugging it for 30 minutes - actually pulling the plug from the wall - then trying again. Try holding the power button in for 10 seconds - then trying again. Try calling that repair shop - - - I'm out of ideas. :4-dontkno


----------



## Tayrsdad

The remote turns the TV on and off and I can see that if I press other function buttons the TV gets the signal, but yeah there is no screen regardless of input source. I'll try unplugging in like you suggest. LG support told me to do that for 30 sec. I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Fourth Stooge

It's probably a bad time to ask, but how do you like that TV so far (aside from this)? We've been looking at several, one being the 42LG70.


----------



## Tayrsdad

I actually quite like the TV. The picture is fantastic (I have PS3 and HD) , and has all the goodies that a really expensive tv has but less $$. I compared it to my friends Sony Bravia and it blew it out of the water.


----------



## Fourth Stooge

Good to hear and thanks. It is the way I have been leaning, but we've been waiting to see if the prices come down since the economy is in the tank. 

Hope you get this problem worked out. I've had pretty good luck with LG on other things.


----------



## Tayrsdad

Just an update on how things are progressing.

It has been over a month now since my TV went on the blink. I have been in contact with the repair shop and the parts have been on order for over 2 weeks now. I phoned LG and complained that it should not take 2 weeks to get parts from anywhere except by Pony Express. They told me they are having problems getting the parts in from Korea and I just have to wait. I asked for any kind of compensation for my brand new TV being out of service for over a month and all he could do was extend my warranty for the time that it is waiting to be repaired. If I have to wait much longer I am going to insist they send me a new TV and they can have the broken one back and they can sit on it while it's getting fixed.

I'll keep updating as things change....the saga continues! :3angry1:


----------



## Tayrsdad

Well on Monday it will be exactly 3 months since my TV went on the blink. LG has finally processed an exchange which I have been waiting for over 6 weeks for but still do not have a TV yet. I have been on the phone with them constantly and have had to follow up on their work to ensure things still stay in motion. They lost my file and I had to have all my info set up again. No one seems to know the exact timeframe involved in any steps of the proccess and I get a different answer everytime I call. They have lost my emails and have had to ask me to email them the same document on 3 different occasions. Today my patience was at an end and I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau of Canada. It may not help but at least the word will get out on these morons. :rippedhan


----------



## Deltavox

Ive also bought the 42LG70 and it was brilliant until this defection arose. Ill turn on the TV and the indicator light flashes but absolutely no picture, not even the black screen (when you can tell its on but nothing but black) just no picture regardless of input. I just turn it off and on untill it works properly, 1-2 times usually. Ill try unplugging it like everyone mentioned.


----------



## Tayrsdad

Deltavox, if you have warranty on that TV I suggest you use it to get this fixed before the warranty runs out and then your screwed. 

I only received Authorization to exchange my TV today. 3 months plus 2 days of when it bailed on me. And that was with factory warranty. When you search LG ELECTRONICS CANADA in the Better Business Bureau, they score a fantastic *F*. Be warned people, never again!


----------



## Deltavox

I bought it on Dec 5/08 and the warranty is 1 year, so if I were to submit the TV for exchange or repair at about 8 months, I should be ok right? Also im willing to take a chance since unplugging and reseting the TV like everyone mentioned, there hasnt been a problem and personally, im not willing to wait 3 months when all ive gotta wait is 5 seconds to turn it off and on. But should ANY other problems arise...

Thanks for the great help everyone and good luck Tayrsdad!


----------



## yustr

I would go ahead and make the call - get on record that there's been an issue. You'll have the TV until they authorize you to send it back.


----------



## Tayrsdad

I agree with yustr, get it fixed before the warranty runs out. You may not have to wait 3 months like I did, I was dealing with major customer service issues. It could be an easy fix and you can have it back in no time. Having to unplug and plug the tv back in more than twice (so your tv of 8 months works properly) would irritate me enough to get it fixed.


----------



## Deltavox

Ok ill call if thats going to have me registered. And ive only had the TV sionce Dec 1/08 so ive got another 7 months but thanks again and good luck!


----------



## jomck

Tayrsdad - The same thing happened to me two days ago. I left the TV unplugged for 48 hours and it still doesn't work. I have the warranty from Fry's electronics, so I hope that helps my experience. If I remember correctly, they are supposed to replace the product if it cannot be fixed.


----------



## treasurehunter1

Too many guys have the same problem. I think there is some manufacturing fault in it .............


----------

